# Do you Question Why



## Jaykay (Jul 20, 2013)

What a darling. 

Yes, the universe works in all sorts of ways we don't always understand.

It sounds as though you both loved each other very much and she did indeed have a very good life


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so sorry for yiur loss, she sure was a beauty. We'd love to see more pictures when you get a chance, tell us some stories about your sweet girl.
Please take care of yourself now and keep us updated.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous girl! The collage is a wonderful tribute to her. It's so hard when they leave us-allow yourself the time to grieve.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

She is lovely and I ADORE the pic of her floating in the tube.

Yes, I wonder why about a lot of things. . . 

My condolences on you loss.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.Your Trixie was a beautiful girl.

Don't waste time on the "whys" it takes too much energy and you'll never know the answer.
Maybe in time you will open your heart to a new Golden that will help heal your heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Trixie. She was such a beautiful girl and very special to you. 

I'm sorry to hear about your own health issues and wish you all the best. 

I often wonder why things happen in life, hard to understand why they do. However, I believe there's a purpose or a reason for everthing in life we are faced with and most of them are out of our control. 

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Trixie. She was a beauty.

I am sorry that you are going through a health crisis, I wish you all the best.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

Your collage is such a beautiful tribute to your much loved golden! I can totally sympathize with losing a golden to cancer, and understand the anger and hurt that can go through one's mind when it happens, and well after the pet's passing. To this day, I'm still hurt and I still cry over my first, Jake (it's been 3 1/2 years now). But I'm sure your Trixie is waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge to be reunited.  And no doubt she's watching over you now.

It hurts, undoubtedly. And we're here to listen.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Trixie was a beauty and I'm so sorry for your loss. Hopefully, you issue will be nothing serious, but you are right that knowledge we gain from our dogs can be helpful to us also. Keep us posted on your outcome, if you feel it appropriate.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. I love the pic on the raft. How funny, I hope it makes you smile. I can't imagine how it must feel without her but hopefully these pics can give you some comfort.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

I go Monday for a consult so a little nervous and hope nothing major. My blood work came back showing only slight elevation so not sure if thats a bad or good thing being it could mean I have a infection but they were expecting higher numbers if that was the case. 
The last couple of nights have seemed rough missing my girl. Its been just over 3 weeks. I think at the beginning you miss them but its more of a shock and then reality sets in as you realize their not where you expect them to be and not coming back. Just wish I could have her here and tell her how much I love her and everything was going to be ok. 
To make matters worse I still continue to battle with insurance and even though they paid some they didnt pay what they should so I'm having to go over her records which continues to bring back bad memories of the cancer and what we went thru. My vet called even called them today and and its always a different answer.
One of my favorite quotes is "One day at a time" so thats all I can continue to do. 
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

WHY WHY WHY! I'm only a few days into this and don't understand why. Or how we missed it. 

I'm slowly realizing that there is no answer...it just IS. Accepting that it was her time, that her time was always going to be too short is such a shock. I thought we'd go on forever. To realize she was a mortal Golden with all that entails is such a shock.

Our Penny saw me thru so many health problems...she was always my light that could make me laugh.

Try to remember the smiles, the laughter, the love. That will never die.

Prayers that you find answers and good health at the doctors.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A candle lit for you and Trixie.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl,so sorry she passed, yes we ask why so many things happen, I guess sometimes there just is no answer,to our whys.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am so sorry about your Trixie.
Also, I agree that sometimes people, dogs, come in to our lives for many reasons, but some of them like your medical research may be an added bonus of their lives touching ours.
Best of luck to you with the docs.
Come back often and post more pics and update us on your health issues.
Robin


----------

